# Two Cute Chicks



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's a play date!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

They are so adorable!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovely birdies x x


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Awww, so cute. I'm glad things are going well with Odette! (Where's Sunny? We need pics of him too. )


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Awww, so cute. I'm glad things are going well with Odette! (Where's Sunny? We need pics of him too. )


My dad is visiting, and he's Sunny's favorite person in the whole world, so he was off being a velcro bird and not interested in the ladies for once.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Awww they're both so cute! :3


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They're gorgeous.  Is Odette making friends with you, too?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

echolalia said:


> They're gorgeous.  Is Odette making friends with you, too?


Not friends yet, but she's getting less scared of me. Last night she flew down to the floor and then let me pick her up. She wasn't thrilled about it, but she didn't totally freak, either. So, progress. It's just really, really slow.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What pretty babies.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Not friends yet, but she's getting less scared of me. Last night she flew down to the floor and then let me pick her up. She wasn't thrilled about it, but she didn't totally freak, either. So, progress. It's just really, really slow.


Well, slow progress is better than none! I bet she will surprise you one day.  I'm sure she must see the other birds accept you as part of the flock, and that has to be registering somewhere in that pretty little head.

By the way, is it just me or is she super tiny? She looks really petite compared to Roo.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

echolalia said:


> Well, slow progress is better than none! I bet she will surprise you one day.  I'm sure she must see the other birds accept you as part of the flock, and that has to be registering somewhere in that pretty little head.
> 
> By the way, is it just me or is she super tiny? She looks really petite compared to Roo.


Well Roo weighs almost 110 g now and has gotten very muscular since she's learned to fly well. So even Sunny looks kind of tiny next to her now (and just think, 18 months ago she was so emaciated I didn't think she'd live!) But yes, Odette is very petite. I think she's only about 7 months old, but she also has a tiny bone structure.

Tonight she came and sat in the middle of the table while my family was playing dominoes! She was still kind of skittish, but I was amazed that she didn't totally freak and fly off. This is the same bird that would throw herself to the bottom of the cage and bloody her wing tips anytime I _walked into the room_ two months ago.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I saw these on FB! Then I showed Adrian, told him about Roo, showed him pictures of the plucked "Rupert", and then the pictures of Roo 'all better'! He was impressed.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's a few more pics of Roo from last night. She flew up to the (turned off) ceiling fan to show everyone how good she's gotten at flying! I'm so proud of her, I really didn't think she'd ever be able to do it this well.


----------

